# My neglected Meads



## masta (Jan 6, 2007)

Today I finally did something with 5 batches that haven't been touched since May of last year and I was happy with the way most of them tasted. 









Left to right they are:


Tupelo Vanilla: Good flavor and fairly smooth for 1 year old but really lacking in vanilla since I tried to cheat and use imatation Vanilla Extract. Added scraped seeds from two real beans after racking along with Super Kleer since it never cleared well when I sweeten back in May with Honey.


Cherry Melomel: Great Cherry flavor with a touch of Oak since I added about 6 Heavy Toast French oak cubes back in May. Racked and added Super Kleer.


Ancient Clementine: My twist on Ancient Orange and it has good flavor and also slightly cloudy from sweetening. Racked and added Super Clear.


Next isn't a mead but my Banana/Mango wine which I had great concern for since when I sweetened I added a mixture of sugar and 3 bananas which produced a bunch of solids. I didn't get a picture before racking but there at least 3-3 1/2 "of solids at the bottom of the carboy. Had to top off with two 750 ml bottles and used a commercial Riesling and Island Mist Kiwi Pear. Lets hope for the best!!


Last is my Pumpkin Pie Mead: Good pumpkin flavor but needed some spice so I added some Pumpkin Spice with Super Kleer after racking.




I should have all these bottled in a few months and bring some to Winestock 2007.



*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats quite a mead supply there. 3" - 3 1/2" , wow, are we keeping you
to busy for you to produce your own wine. Hope its right! Very nice
display you have going there How many batches do you actually have
going?


----------



## masta (Jan 6, 2007)

I do spend quite a bit of time on the forum but it isn't why I haven't done anything with these. I wanted to see ifthe meadswould clear on their own after sweetening with raw honey but most didn't do very well even after 8 months.
I have three batchesready to bottle: WE Stag'S Leap District Merlot, Crushendo Castellina Supertuscan Di Siena, and aLimited Edition 2005 Italian Piedmont Nebbiolo d'alba.


A apple wine from fresh cider aging with some oak and two batches in the secondary: Island Mist Green Apple Riesling and Trinity White.


Need to make some room since I have the Limited Editions coming in soon along with beer that needs to be made!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2007)

Its funny seeing an Island Mist mixed in there among some of those big
boys. I like some of them though and thats a decent one along with the
blackberry cab.


----------



## masta (Jan 6, 2007)

Well the wife likes them so you know how that goes...deba be happy masta be happy!


It is funny thing though since none of my Island Mist kits end up with low alcohol cause I keep spilling 5 lbs of sugar in them!


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 7, 2007)

That looks like a happy family of carboys masta! 


Edit: I'm especially interested in that pumpkin pie mead. Let us know how the additional spices work. *Edited by: sangwitch *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeh, I bet we see that one posted for this Thanksgiving!


----------



## kutya (Jan 7, 2007)

Masta looks good there...


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 7, 2007)

Well there we have it. Another reason to go to Winestock! I want to try your pumpkin mead!




Yeah, like I need another reason...


----------



## sally3 (Jan 24, 2007)

OMG! Like I need sonething else to make


----------



## Bill B (Jan 24, 2007)

Very nice Masta. I have tased your meads beforeand for those who haven't Masta makes an excellent Mead. 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## masta (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the nice compliment Bill and I will make sure I send down a few for Winestock this year.


----------

